
How big is your PR - gayanhewa
https://medium.com/@gayanhewa/how-big-is-your-pr-32c4d67ad76c#.ja7l07u93
======
gokaygurcan
Check this:
[https://twitter.com/iamdevloper/status/397664295875805184](https://twitter.com/iamdevloper/status/397664295875805184)

